# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Продам цифровой фотоаппарат Canon!!!

## vipmarket1

Продам цифровой фотоаппарат Canon Sx130 черный!!! Новый!!! А так-же любой фотоаппарат этой фирмы, и других производителей!!! 
 Все фотоаппараты новые, с гарантией!!! Есть доставка в Жодино!!! Флеш-карты, чехлы в наличии по низким ценам!!! Помогу с выбором фотоаппарата! Всё в наличии!!! Есть возможность работы под заказ!!! 

 Все вопросы вы можете задать по номеру МТС 7021654 звонить в любое время!!!

----------


## Mouse

А аккумуляторы  АА-типа NiMH 2700mAh организовать можно? В Минск собираюсь на днях ехать, если цены устроят, то куплю 8 штук.
(а то мои 2 комплекта одновременно умерли, а глянул цены в магазине 39-45к за шт.)

----------


## vipmarket1

таких нет в наличии((( есть только на 2300 по цене 4шт = 150.000

----------


## vipmarket1

Canon SX150 в наличии!!! Доставка в любой город!!!

----------


## .29

Как нонче торговля, не глохнет из-за ситуации с рублем?

----------

